# Build Wordpress into Zencart? Or, Zencart into Wordpress? Or a better solution?



## damian5000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty much what the subject reads.

I'm building a new site. I'd like to build it around Wordpress and build Zencart into it, but wondering if it might be better to do it the other way around (build site with Zencart and integrate Wordpress into that).

Or is there another better solution? Perhaps a good shopping cart ready made for Wordpress or a great CMS for Zencart.

The site will be a shop selling handicrafts and antiques from Asia, but would like to easily add blog type posts and integrate different plugins.

Have seen a few posts from a couple years back, but nothing recent, so would appreciate an update on the best / easiest solution.

Thanks much,
Damian


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

As you said that your site would be a shop selling handicrafts and antiques so in my opinion build it with Zencart and for blog integrate wordpess into that.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

I would use Drupal (Blog, CMS) and Ubercart(e-commerce). The ubercart is integrated into your blog and other aspects of your site. Check it out at drupal.org and ubercart.org. Suuuper easy to setup, a little challenging to configure depending on your web background, but once its done. Works well. I used it for my site On Front Street. Everything all in one with no headaches on trying to integrate 2 completely different packages.


----------

